# College Suspends Marine/Vet after he asked to meet with nonmuslim counselor



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A Student Marine Veteran, with multiple tours in Iraq and with PTSD was suspended and labeled a 'threat' to peers after requesting to meet with non-Muslim counselor.

WHAT???!!!!

UPDATE: Student vet with PTSD suspended, labeled ?threat? to peers after requesting to meet with non-Muslim counselor


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Funny how liberals believe in freedom of choice only if it is a choice they believe in.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Well, hmm, did he was with a loaded AR or was he just being rude or something :armata_PDT_15:

In all seriousness the man's wishes should have easily been complied with if asked reasonably; but I'm curious if he wasn't very reasonable in his request or how he did so? My wife having worked for the VA saw this a lot. She saw a lot of Vets that did not want to meet with Pakistani and Muslim doctors and social workers. Its not a big issue for them to ask for a change and get it.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Ripon said:


> Well, hmm, did he was with a loaded AR or was he just being rude or something :armata_PDT_15:


Oh he just called the counselor a smelly ************, no big thing...

*Rancher*


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

It appears that this college has caved to Politically Correctness gone amuck. 

On a separate note, I do not conduct business with people who do not speak "understandable" English. In other words if I'm being waited on in a restaurant by someone who cannot speak "understandable" English, I will leave. I don't care if they are of Mexican or muslime or Pakastani ancestory, if they cannot conduct business and speak so that I can understand them, I leave. I've even started asking if I may see their driver's license to rule out them being illegal. But some states issue DL to illegals so I may have to change my strategy.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

sue the freaking bastages if they want to play then make them bleed green then they will listen (ok no spock jokes)


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Get that!

In college I had to take a science course and the only darn thing was Astronomy. It didn't take.
The professor was a very nice Chinese man; and the only story I got in 13 weeks was the one about
his dad being a soldier during WWII. He was always #2. Kept hearing #2, but couldn't understand
much else. A translator (insert cute girl who understood the man) told me he was talking about his
dad always being the second guy; that the Chinese didn't have enough rifles so they assigned two
men to each one - #2 waited for the first one to get shot before he picked up the rifle and moved 
on. That I got. But it wasn't on his astronomy test damn it.



Slippy said:


> It appears that this college has caved to Politically Correctness gone amuck.
> 
> On a separate note, I do not conduct business with people who do not speak "understandable" English. In other words if I'm being waited on in a restaurant by someone who cannot speak "understandable" English, I will leave. I don't care if they are of Mexican or muslime or Pakastani ancestory, if they cannot conduct business and speak so that I can understand them, I leave. I've even started asking if I may see their driver's license to rule out them being illegal. But some states issue DL to illegals so I may have to change my strategy.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Brought to you by the party of tolerance.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I get so p.o.'d when I see stuff like this I can't hardly spit!!


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

What I read there is one person making claims, and the other side mostly saying they can't talk about it due to privacy restrictions. I know the part about legal privacy restrictions is true, as I've been trained in how to follow those same regulations. It seems harsh to me to hold the college as GUILTY based on one person's perceptions/descriptions of what's going on.

False claims, whether intentional or due to someone's misinterpretations of the situation, do happen. It's why juries don't (or shouldn't) convict on hearsay.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Yet another example of political correctness. I bet a dollar if a muslim asks for a non Christian counselor they bend over backwards to make it happen.


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> Yet another example of political correctness. I bet a dollar if a muslim asks for a non Christian counselor they bend over backwards to make it happen.


If you are not from a protected class in one form or another, then you must toe the line. To step outside that line means that you are a small minded bigot. It does not matter that the same situation reversed in many cases would not only be acceptable, but protected by law.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Slippy said:


> It appears that this college has caved to Politically Correctness gone amuck.
> 
> On a separate note, I do not conduct business with people who do not speak "understandable" English. In other words if I'm being waited on in a restaurant by someone who cannot speak "understandable" English, I will leave. I don't care if they are of Mexican or muslime or Pakastani ancestory, if they cannot conduct business and speak so that I can understand them, I leave. I've even started asking if I may see their driver's license to rule out them being illegal. But some states issue DL to illegals so I may have to change my strategy.


Maryland issues everyone drivers license. No such thing as an illegal alien in MD. There they are called "new Americans".


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

IF a Muslim asked to meet with a non Christian councillor they would of bent over backwards six times on Sunday to make it happen. What a load of steaming fecal matter....


----------

